# Tour of My Shop



## chip_slinger (Nov 26, 2013)

I put together a brief video tour of my shop. Hope you enjoy!

[video=youtube_share;0mmlTHqHg-8]http://youtu.be/0mmlTHqHg-8[/video]


----------



## Dave Smith (Nov 26, 2013)

chip_slinger said:


> I put together a brief video tour of my shop. Hope you enjoy!
> 
> 
> Good start on your shop--there is always a lot of organizing---good deal on your tool unit find----Dave
> ]


----------



## pineyfolks (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice shop. I like the welding curtain idea, it should work good for you.


----------



## xalky (Nov 26, 2013)

Cool, we should all do a video tour of our shops. It's an excellent idea. You can really see so much more with a video. I should probably do one in the next couple of days since I just organized my shop over the past few days, I acvtually have some flat surfaces to work on again.)


----------



## chip_slinger (Nov 28, 2013)

xalky said:


> Cool, we should all do a video tour of our shops. It's an excellent idea. You can really see so much more with a video. I should probably do one in the next couple of days since I just organized my shop over the past few days, I acvtually have some flat surfaces to work on again.)


Ya, great idea! I'd love to see some video tours of everyone's shops!


----------



## fastback (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks for the tour.

Paul


----------

